# Mossberg Shockwave 12 Gauge



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking about getting the Mossberg Shock wave for home defense. 

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes... Every man should have a shotgun at the ready in his home.

Mossberg is a great company, with quality low priced guns.

Not real crazy about the pistol grips, easier to control with a regular stock. If you get a short barrel, 20" or so handling won't be a problem as you can tuck the stock under your arm.

Loads would be another conversation. Lots of opinions there.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

In a self defense scenario you need to aim not just point. That looks difficult to do with that firearm. Many think you can just point a shotgun and all will be good. Seems more of a novelty gun to me. 

If you’re a fan of mossy’s you may want to look at the 930 tactical. It’s a good weapon with high capacity. It’s an auto loader as well which I rather have for a self defense shotgun. Mine has been flawless. 


Just my thoughts. Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Considered one due to the size and price but I was thinking more in the line of a 20ga. Think it be a bit more manageable and I doubt there would be much difference getting hit with a 20 vs 12.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

A shotty is very hard to maneuver thru the home, in the dark, or around furniture due to the size. Something to consider when picking home defense.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> A shotty is very hard to maneuver thru the home, in the dark, or around furniture due to the size. Something to consider when picking home defense.











I don't think this would be very difficult to maneuver. Recoil maybe? That's why I'd consider it in 20ga.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Try one before you buy one. 12 or 20 wont make a difference. That gun will skin your knuckles.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Pretty sure they are illegal in Ohio fella's. 

https://www.buckeyefirearms.org/drafting-error-causes-confusion-over-shockwave-fix


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe it has been addressed and "fixed"

House Bill 228 had a "drafting error"
I believe HB 86 and Senate Bill 53 addressed the error.

The law also changes Ohio’s definition of a “sawed-off firearm” to exclude any gun with an overall length of at least 26-inches not otherwise regulated by federal authorities. This makes firearms such as the Mossberg Shockwave and Remington Tac-14 legal under state law


----------



## w103tws (Mar 20, 2015)

I own a Shockwave in 12ga and like it very much. The law has recently changed and there is no question about legality anymore, they are indeed legal to own. I have shot many rounds of 3" buckshot and have not found the recoil unmanageable. At 20 feet, the impact is about 4" high. They do make an "arm brace" for it now, which would enable you to shoot it in a more accurate and controlled way. I will be getting one and putting a light on mine to keep next to my bed. Currently, I just use it when cutting wood or just to have when I'm out and about the countryside. It fits nicely behind the seat of my truck or in a backpack.
I will probably be buying another one in 410 and put a "brace" on it, for my children to learn on


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry guys, did not know it had been revised.

https://www.guns.com/news/2019/01/02/ohio-lawmakers-override-kasich-veto-on-pro-gun-bill


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A 18" barrel with shoulder stock is a more practical gun. Both take two hands to operate and stock adds weight and control. I've had two 12g shot guns with metal stocks. A 870 with a folding stock and a Hi Standard m10 bull pup with metal butt bolted right to back of action. Both were misarable to shoot, they hurt. Conventional stock wood or synthetic would be my choice. 12 or 20 makes no difference at SD ranges.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> A 18" barrel with shoulder stock is a more practical gun. Both take two hands to operate and stock adds weight and control. I've had two 12g shot guns with metal stocks. A 870 with a folding stock and a Hi Standard m10 bull pup with metal butt bolted right to back of action. Both were misarable to shoot, they hurt. Conventional stock wood or synthetic would be my choice. 12 or 20 makes no difference at SD ranges.


Absolutely correct. There is a myth that 20g recoils less than a 12g. Felt recoil depends on the load and weight of the shotgun. The same 1 1/8 oz load at 1200 fps will generate more recoil in a lighter 20 than it will in a heavier 12. An auto loader will generally have less recoil because the action soaks up some of the recoil.

Years ago Joe Biden claimed that he has a double barrel shotgun for his wife, and has instructed her to fire both barrels into the air to frighten any home intruder. Joe's plan would most likely result in his wife facing an intruder with an empty double barrel shotgun.

Joe's advice prompted me to purchase an M4 for my wife. She won't shoot a shotgun because of the recoil. She actually enjoys shooting the M4 and can hit a target multiple times at close range. If she were to shoot Joe's two warning shots, (bad idea in a residential neighborhood) she still has 18 rounds in the magazine.

A big plus is that she's not "afraid" of the weapon, and has a level of confidence in a potentially nasty "life or death" situation.

Today you can purchase an M4 for around the same price as a shotgun.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Myth? I grew up rabbit hunting as a kid with a single shot 20 and 12 until I moved on to semi and pump. The 20 has less recoil.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The same shot load by weight, fired at the same velocity out of guns of the same weight will have the same recoil. It's the law of physics. For each reaction there is a separate and opposite reaction.
Any varibles in this will not get equal results. Two different single barrels firing same ammo will not 
recoil the same. Can be weight of gun or stock design.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If you aren't comparing equals, there is no comparison. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

montagc said:


> Yeah yeah physics. But go do some research on 20 vs 12 ga loads and tell me the average 20 gauge load isn’t lighter with less powder. I’ve shot enough to know there is a difference.


That is exactly what is being said. A lighter load will recoil less in a 20 or a 12. It's not simply the gauge. It is the load and weight of the shotgun. A standard trap load will generate more recoil in a single shot than an automatic of the same gauge. A heavier load in a 20 will generate more recoil than a lighter load in a 12.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a Sako 375H&H that went close to 9lb with scope. You could shoot it all day with full power magnum 300gr loads. I have a Win 70 feather weight 308. With factory 150gr loads it will rattle your teeth and about 5 shoots you will have had enough. Moral is the cartridge or shell isn't the only thing involved in recoil.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, that is exactly right. It's the loads, not the gauge. And the 12 gauge loads are generally "heavier". And heavier loads are generally "slower". Ballistically the 12 gauge can shoot more weight faster than a 20 because of the bore size.

Barrel pressure limits dictate that as the load increases in weight, the velocity has to decrease to stay within those limits.


----------

